# Two heads are better than one



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

*.*

.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

2 headed cat - Google Search

2 headed snake - Google Search



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polycephaly said:


> Polycephaly is a condition of having more than one head. The term is derived from the stems poly- meaning 'many' and kephal- meaning "head", and encompasses bicephaly and dicephaly (both referring to two-headedness). A variation is an animal born with two faces on a single head, a condition known as diprosopus.
> ...
> *Humans*
> Dicephalic conjoined twins (dicephalus dipus):
> ...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

That is amazing, MCB.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Interesting indeed but I suspect that in spite of their bubbly personalities, many are uncomfortable around them.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

Specification of the anterior dorsal/neural axis in vertebrates is now very well understood. There are lots of famous experiments in developmental biology that result in embryos with multiple heads. One of the genes that has been identified as playing an important role in this process is aptly named Cerberus (after the mythological three-headed-dog). Mis-expression of this gene during embryonic development causes the development of extra heads.

Cheers


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I posted this up on another forum. I think they are fascinating and I do hope they write a memoir when they are older.

I suspect it's a truly rare insight.

Down the road, will anyone volunteer to adopt a another person in this way to save them from a failed body??

Head transplant - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The brain/neural net plasticity is incredible for adaption.

Good on them :clap:

It's almost beyond imagining.


----------

